# Java-Probleme [gelöst]

## mrsteven

Hi!

Seit ich mein Gentoo wegen Festplattenproblemen neu installieren musste, sehen sämtliche Java-Programme, die Swing verwenden, irgendwie merkwürdig aus: Die Steuerelemente sind für die verwendete Schriftgröße viel zu hoch. Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das beheben?

Ich benutze das blackdown-jdk-1.4.2-01.

----------

## papahuhn

Ja, das merkwürdige Problem hatte ich auch mal mit dem jdk.

Mein Workaround war, mit jre zu arbeiten. Komischerweise hat sich das ab  jdk-1.4.2-01 bei mir erledigt.

----------

## mrsteven

Hab das JRE mal ausprobiert, aber keinerlei Verbesserung...  :Sad: 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## NightDragon

Meinst Du mit zu Hoch, das die Schrift irgendwie höher steht und daher sogar teils gar nicht sichtbar ist?

Ich hab das Problem hier auch auf allen Java-Progs...

----------

## papahuhn

Alles wird doppelt so hoch dargestellt. Buttons, TextFields, die Tabs einer TabbedPane usw...

----------

## NightDragon

Nein. Dann meinen wir 2 verschiedene Probleme (denk ich)

 Bei mir ist es so das wenn ich z. bsp. eine java-tabelle mit text habe,

die tabelle normal groß dargestellt wird, aber der text nicht an der linie anfängt sondern eben höher... so das man ihn nur zur hälfte sieht, weil er nicht in die Zeile passt.

Naja... vielleicht ists ja der selbe auslöser... ich werde nachher java mal neu emergen.

evtl. hilfts bei mir.

----------

## mrsteven

Die Steuerelemente enthalten unterhalb der Schrift zu viel Leerraum, das ist mein Problem.

Ich habe schon das JDK neu installiert, testweise das JRE benutzt, alles ohne Erfolg...  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

*bump* weil ziemlich nervig...  :Confused: 

----------

## fennex

Wie sieht es mit dem Sun JDK 1.5 aus?

----------

## ZX-81

Gib doch mal beim Start von java den Parameter "-Djava.awt.headless=true" mit.

----------

## mrsteven

Klappt auch nicht:

```
bash-2.05b$ java -jar -Djava.awt.headless=true /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/share/demo/jfc/SwingSet2/SwingSet2.jar

Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException

        at sun.java2d.HeadlessGraphicsEnvironment.getDefaultScreenDevice(HeadlessGraphicsEnvironment.java:66)

        at SwingSet2.main(SwingSet2.java:243)

java -jar /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/share/demo/jfc/SwingSet2/SwingSet2.jar -Djava.awt.headless=true

#Programm startet, aber das Problem besteht immer noch...
```

Ein Update auf 1.5 kommt für mich im Moment aus Gründen der Abwärtskompatiblität aber leider auch nicht in Frage.

----------

## andix

*bump*

Selbes Problem, wie mrsteven. Bei update von JDK 1.4.1 auf JDK 1.4.2.01. Ein update bringt anscheinend nicht nur verbesserungen :'(

edit:

 die ~x86-Version blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01-r1 bringt keine verbesserung

----------

## mrsteven

Dummerweise enthält 1.4.1 ein bekanntes Sicherheitsloch, sodass ich diese Version eigentlich nur ungern benutzen würde...

----------

## ZX-81

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Dummerweise enthält 1.4.1 ein bekanntes Sicherheitsloch, sodass ich diese Version eigentlich nur ungern benutzen würde...

 

An der Version liegt es wohl nicht, zumindest läuft 

```

java -jar /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/share/demo/jfc/SwingSet2/SwingSet2.jar

```

bei mir ohne Auffälligkeiten.

Und ich habe

```

java -version

java version "1.4.2-01"

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-01)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-01, mixed mode)

```

installiert.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm doch, auch bei diesem Demoprogramm tritt das Problem an meinem Rechner auf...

----------

## mrsteven

So, das Problem ist bei mir zumindest gelöst: Schuld war xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3. Ich habe wegen Anzeigeproblemen mit xorg-x11-6.8.0 erst vor kurzem auf die neueste Version umgestellt, mit xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 läuft alles problemlos.

----------

## risq

nicht wirklich gelöst, sowohl mit xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 als auch r5 hab ich auch das problem (blackdown-java -1.4.2-r1)

----------

## risq

ein reemerge von xorg (6.8.0-r5) hats dann doch behoben...scheint aber eben nicht an der version zu liegen ...strange

----------

## mrsteven

Das ist merkwürdig... :Shocked:  Bei mir hat ein remerge der alten Version nicht geholfen, erst mit der neuen geht es.

----------

